
Ask HN: What are the resources you would suggest for Machine learning? - aryamaan
I would like to know resources which you have used (online, I get 100s of things and I feel paralysed by choices) and found useful?<p>I would like to know some beginners friendly things (beginner level in this field, not in the programming domain), which focuses on concepts and  their applications in a balanced way.<p>And also, do you recommend to use some special programming language for this? I use Java on daily basis and&#x2F;but open to learn some new languages (pyhton may be?, though I was told, Java as almost equal ML related libraries, if not more).<p>Thanks in advance.
======
mindcrime
Andrew Ng's Coursera course on Machine Learning:

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning)

There's also this course on Neural Networks by Geoffrey Hinton:

[https://www.coursera.org/course/neuralnets](https://www.coursera.org/course/neuralnets)

If you do the Andrew Ng course, you'll have to learn/know Octave (or Matlab).
Otherwise, Python is very heavily used in ML these days and you could do a lot
worse than learning Python. R and Octave are both very useful as well. And, as
you note, there is a lot of machine learning software available in the JVM
world as well. Scala in particular seems to be gaining some ground in this
world.

------
p1esk
Pedro Domingos ML course on Coursera is also very good. Regarding neural nets,
there's no better intro than online book by Michael Nielsen:
[http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/)

The best way to learn is to avoid any libraries, and try to code the
fundamental algorithms (SVM, KNN, MLP, etc) from scratch. The language is not
important, so I'd stick with Java if that's what you know best.

